

Don't quit your day job (a YC survey) - Ultrapreneur

As stated most people selected to be funded by YC are in their mid 20's. so I thought I'd post a quick survey to find out a little more about who's all applying for YC funding.<p><pre><code> 1). Name 
 2). Age
 3). Location
 4). What's your day job

  It's that simple.
</code></pre>
William
24 (almost 25)
Kitchener/Waterloo Ontario Canada
Sr. PCB Designer
======
abunz
1\. Auston 2\. 20 3\. South Florida 4\. Web Developer/EVERYTHING INTERNET at
RushMyPassport.com

------
tirrellp
1\. Tirrell 2\. 30 3\. Orlando, FL 4\. Sr. Engineer

